# Flor de Oliva Grand Maduro Churchill Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Flor de Oliva Grand Maduro Churchill Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!*

One of the best, if not best smoke I have had for a cigar that cost less than $2. I am an Oliva afficianado and just had to try this. Came with ...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Grand Maduro Churchill Cigar Review - A tasty big, strong cigar with a great price!


----------

